# 2019 chatter?



## Will Christopher (Mar 28, 2019)

Dear morel friends, 
I’m spending some time in Blacksburg, Virginia this spring and hoping to get any advice/guidance on finding success this year. Haven’t been morel hunting since I was a kid. Being in the mountains has me motivated. Guessing they should emerge soon. Any tips appreciated! Thx


----------



## Nomadic one (Mar 23, 2019)

Will Christopher said:


> Dear morel friends,
> I’m spending some time in Blacksburg, Virginia this spring and hoping to get any advice/guidance on finding success this year. Haven’t been morel hunting since I was a kid. Being in the mountains has me motivated. Guessing they should emerge soon. Any tips appreciated! Thx


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

I also need help locating a spot in Chester Virginia or Richmond Virginia


----------

